# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm khác >  Phần mềm CRM

## lehungcrmno1

Những lợi ích vượt trội khi sử dụng sản phẩm phần mềm CRM chăm sóc khách hàng tự động của chúng tôi:

- Tiết kiệm chi phí: Tối ưu hóa các hoạt động với giải pháp CRM

- Nâng cao tiến độ: Công việc được xử lý và thực hiện một cách hiệu quả nhất

- Gia tăng giá trị: tăng doanh thu bất ngờ trong thời gian ngắn nhất

- Hiệu quả tức thời: Chỉ cần nhấn nút thông điệp của bạn sẽ được gửi đến hàng triệu khách hàng.

Ưu điểm:

Quản lý tập trung: Cách quản lý truyền thống: Có quá nhiều khách hàng, mỗi nhân viên quản lý một kiểu, quản lý khách hàng không tập trung, khó khăn khi tìm kiếm thông tin khách cũ. Với việc sử dụng phần mềm Getfly CRM sẽ giải quyết được tất cả các các vấn đề trên. Việc quản lý khách hàng sẽ trở nên hiệu quả và dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hết.

Mất khách hàng: Nhân viên khi nghỉ việc thường mang theo khách hàng của công ty ? Mất liên lạc với khách hàng cũ. Với Getfly CRM việc này sẽ được giải quyết một cách triệt để. Tất cả thông tin khách hàng sẽ được lưu lại trên hệ thống.

Tự động hóa bán lẻ: Hỗ trợ quá trình bán lẻ, quản lý khách hàng tiềm năng, quản lý cơ hội, quản lý khách hàng...và còn hơn thế nữa.

Nâng cao năng lực cạnh tranh: Quản lý khách hàng chuyên nghiệp và đơn giản hơn, giảm thiểu thời gian cho nhân viên là tiết kiệm chi phí cho doanh nghiệp.

Điện toán đám mây: Chỉ cần nơi nào có internet, bạn có thể tra cứu khách hàng của bạn. Việc quản lý khách hàng bằng phần mềm[/URL] trở nên thuận tiện hơn bao giờ hết.

Tạo kỹ năng cho nhân viên: CRM giúp doanh nghiệp tạo quy trình và kỹ năng bán hàng cho nhân viên.Giúp việc bán hàng thuận lợi hơn.

Phần mềm  CRM của chúng tôi mang đến vô số lợi ích cho khách hàng.

Tự động ghi thông tin khách hàng được chăm sóc: Thông tin khách hàng được ghi và lưu lại một cách bài bản và khoa học.

Gửi và tự động gửi email cho khách hàng: đây là một hình thức marketing phổ biến. Gửi  không chỉ đơn giản là việc gửi email đến những danh sách địa chỉ Email có sẵn.

----------

